# DBSTalk Welcomes...



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

In our effort to become your one stop shop for all things satellite I am proud to announce that the popular DBS Service Desk has moved onto to our DBSTalk servers!

Operated by DBSOgre the DBS Service Desk gives you Exciting DBS Information at your Fingertip. Plus we are happy to report that the Wish Book of Channels called Americas Top 200 has also made its way to the service desk.

Besides the DBS Service Desk making its way onto the DBSTalk servers today is also the birthday of the DBS Service Desk creator DBSOgre!

You can find the DBS Service Desk at http://servicedesk.dbstalk.com

Please help us welcome the DBS Service Desk to DBSTalk.COM!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow, a great addition to DBSTalk family.....Great site Ogre!!!

By the way...........Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is FANTASTIC NEWS! What a great addition to the incredible array of features available @ the "Yahoo" of DBS sites, DBSTalk.com, 

I'm proud to be a member and to recommend this site to others.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for coming on board, Ogre! We're happy you're here! And happy birthday to boot!


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *In our effort to become your one stop shop for all things satellite I am proud to announce that the popular "DBS Service Desk" has moved onto to our DBSTalk servers!
> 
> Operated by DBSOgre the DBS Service Desk gives you Exciting DBS Information at your Fingertip. Plus we are happy to report that the Wish Book of Channels called Americas Top 200 has also made its way to the service desk.
> ...


Congrats to Chris, Scott and the whole DBSTALK family of mods for yet another notch of superior proportion in DBS information sites :hi:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Daggon! I KNEW it! Ogre gave himself away in the teaser thread when he wrote "I think I have a clue".

This is a great thing! It's amazing how this site has grown! Congratulations to Ogre and the fine folks at DBSTalk!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Thank you VERY much for all of the compliments. That motivates me to make DBS Service Desk even better and continue coming back here to annoy you guys.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How about giving DBSOgre a new user title?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Great job Orge! Glad to have your site as part of the DBSTalk Family! No need to change anything IMO, color scheme is great!


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi DBSOgre!!!

Great to see your site added to DBSTalk.com :hi: 

To Chris, Scott, Steve and the rest of the DBSTalk.com family, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have moved all Zac's HTML Concerns and fears of Microsoft to the admin folder. This thread is to welcome The DBS Service Desk to the DBSTalk Family, not about HTML and How browsers work. 

Thanks.

Again we welcome the DBS Service Desk to the DBSTalk.COM family!


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

:lol: Poor Zac!
Welcome Service Desk!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats, DBSOgre!

You've come a long way.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I saw it as just giving me some advice on my site. No need to give him a hard time. He was being polite about it.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Naw...everythings cool about it with me! 
Zac's fine


----------

